# Kadee 906 Couplers and USAT Streamliners



## Bret W Tesson (Jan 6, 2008)

I've read some positive things about the newer Kadee 906 knuckle couplers. The Kadee website shows these are compatable with the USAT streamliners, but there's no information about how to install these. I was just wondering if anyone else has modified these cars with these couplers. Thanks.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The newer style install just like the older style. Very detailed instructions are on the Kadee site. I tested these before release, they are stronger, look better and have the spring in the knuckle more protected and hidden. 

Regards, Greg


----------

